# Gold Dung Fly and black wasp



## BrentC (Aug 1, 2017)

1. Black wasp




Black wasp by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2. Gold Dung Fly



Unknown? by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3.



Unknown? by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice work Brent.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 2, 2017)

PhotoriousMe said:


> Nice work Brent.



Thank you.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 2, 2017)

Really nice set. The contrasting colors in #1 make it my favorite. You are developing a real knack for macro!


----------



## Steven Dillon (Aug 2, 2017)

I like the fur on the legs of the dung fly.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 3, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Really nice set. The contrasting colors in #1 make it my favorite. You are developing a real knack for macro!



Thanks.   That first on was actually taken with my 300mm + 1.4xTC


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 3, 2017)

#2 and #3 are my faves.


----------

